# Yes, yet another question from me...How do I know....?



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Well I'm meeting another guy tomorrow but I'm not sure if he likes me in a more-than-friends sort of way or not... :afr And I don't wanna do anything wrong if he doesn't like me like that, but I don't want to seem not interested if he is interested, because I do like him...though he's a bit young(he's just turning 18 this weekend), but I dont think that really matters.
How can I find out without actually asking? He hasn't really showed that he likes me like that but I dont know... he did ask me to go camping with him & his friends tomorrow night(I turned him down this time though--trying to sleep around 15 strangers, especially outside(well in a tent/same difference)=bad anxiety but told him I might go later on after I'd actually met him & some of his friends). And I mentioned something about maybe waiting to meet cause he's gonna be kinda busy tomorrow due to his birthday & stuff, but he said he would actually rather meet me than go camping. And he has been calling me alot lately, and we've talked online alot lately... he's tried more than anyone else, to help me win that top myspace model thing--even posted the link on his page. Not many people do that for me. And then he asked me to go to some concert with local bands playing Saturday.
But I dunno. :stu


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply...I'm not too good with figuring guys out, they confuse me so much. But in some cases guys do only wanna be friends with a girl(like my ex who was always saying I was "beautiful" and stuff but yet still said he saw me as "more of a friend") even if he is attracted to her...well or maybe that's only when he gets to know her & sees that he doesnt like her personality...I dont know, I'm just confusing myself even more.
But this guy doesn't have a girlfriend now, actually I think him & his last girlfriend broke up on the exact same day that I got dumped last week.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Sounds good and he's definitely interested. He's making all the right moves and pursuing you. Go out and see what happens...you should be able to tell for sure in person. Seeing local bands sounds fun.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

You just got out of a relationship with someone who was the epitome of immaturity. Dating someone even younger probably isn't the best idea right now. I have to ask: What's your hurry? I've been back here for one week and already I've read about three different guys.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It just goes to show the advantage socially anxious women have in dating, as opposed to men.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

How do you find these guys so quickly? You work out of your house and you have SA, yet you find 3 guys in a couple of weeks? lol I need to take some pointers from you because I stink at meeting girls. Does the 5 year age difference bother you? Actually I was wondering if it would be easier for me to date younger girls. With my SA it always feels like I'm 4 or 5 years behind people my age anyways. hmmmmm


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Yes, yet another question from me...How do I know...*



srschirm said:


> It just goes to show the advantage socially anxious women have in dating, as opposed to men.


I dunno about advantage. I haven't dated in 4 years.

Shauna, what's your secret?


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: re: Yes, yet another question from me...How do I know...*

-


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> to help me win that top myspace model thing


hey whats the link to your myspace profile?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Yes, yet another question from me...How do I know...*



embers said:


> > to help me win that top myspace model thing
> 
> 
> hey whats the link to your myspace profile?


It's on her profile page. :sas


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

^^^okie doke, thanks :b


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Yes, yet another question from me...How do I know...*



davemason2k said:


> How do you find these guys so quickly? You work out of your house and you have SA, yet you find 3 guys in a couple of weeks? lol I need to take some pointers from you because I stink at meeting girls. Does the 5 year age difference bother you? Actually I was wondering if it would be easier for me to date younger girls. With my SA it always feels like I'm 4 or 5 years behind people my age anyways. hmmmmm


:lol It's called being good looking, kind and interesting. Plus I think she tends to meet guys online and you'd never know she has SA when you talk to her online. In person may be a different story I don't know.

As for you dating younger girls yeah it could help you. Hopefully you look young for your age? Because when dating an older guy I think girls are looking for the maturity but not necessarily the physically older look, lol.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Unless you're Hugh Hefner or have lots of moola.


----------



## opium43 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Yes, yet another question from me...How do I know...*



srschirm said:


> It just goes to show the advantage socially anxious women have in dating, as opposed to men.


i totally agree wth you on that


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Yes, yet another question from me...How do I know...*



Strange Religion said:


> Sounds good and he's definitely interested. He's making all the right moves and pursuing you. Go out and see what happens...you should be able to tell for sure in person. Seeing local bands sounds fun.


You think so? I met him today...but all we done was talked & hugged...so I'm not sure. :afr His friends were around though, otherwise I probably would have kissed him. But I dont normally do that in front of other people unless it's somebody I've actually BEEN dating for awhile--then I dont care who I kiss him in front of.



path0gen said:


> You just got out of a relationship with someone who was the epitome of immaturity. Dating someone even younger probably isn't the best idea right now. I have to ask: What's your hurry? I've been back here for one week and already I've read about three different guys.


 Younger doesn't necessarily mean immature. Plenty of older guys are immature...and my friend Axl is only 17 and seems much more mature than most guys I've known that are in their 20s/30s. I went to a concert with him and he would have paid my way and everything...not alot of guys are that nice. You might think so...or maybe I just date losers...but most guys wouldn't pay for a $45 concert ticket for me. I didnt feel right about that though so I paid him back anyway.



davemason2k said:


> How do you find these guys so quickly? You work out of your house and you have SA, yet you find 3 guys in a couple of weeks? lol I need to take some pointers from you because I stink at meeting girls. Does the 5 year age difference bother you? Actually I was wondering if it would be easier for me to date younger girls. With my SA it always feels like I'm 4 or 5 years behind people my age anyways. hmmmmm


Myspace...and no the age difference doesn't bother me at all. I'm used to being around/with younger guys anyway. And I found today that most of his friends seem to be older than him. I think I was the oldest of anyone, but one friend of his, I think said he was 22 so he's right behind me.



Lisa1975 said:


> Shauna, what's your secret?


I dont have a secret...people seem to like me until they meet me, then they no longer do. :stu :fall



ebolarama said:


> I think if a guy wants to be only friends with a girl he finds attractive, it is because he already knows her and knows they aren't compatible. But I think if they are attracted to you, they are always interested in more at first, especially if you haven't already gotten to know them by chance and they want to make an effort to meet you. And sometimes they don't really want to be "just friends" but they say that because they don't want a commitment.


I dunno if he is attracted to me though. he's only really mentioned my looks by talking about the top myspace model thing...i said something about some guy on myspace asking for my autograph and he said he "would think i'd get asked that often since i was the 'most beautiful model on myspace'" & i said "i'm only #2 now" & then he said "but you should be #1'"



embers said:


> hey whats the link to your myspace profile?


http://www.myspace.com/littlemissscareall



scairy said:


> :lol It's called being good looking, kind and interesting. Plus I think she tends to meet guys online and you'd never know she has SA when you talk to her online. In person may be a different story I don't know.


it is alot different in person...everybody calls me "shy", asks why I don't talk, etc. :um I got asked that so many times today...Steven, the guy I met, knows I'm quiet & doesnt really say anything about it anymore but his friends kept calling me shy & saying I didn't talk much, etc...people always say those same things.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Ugh, I hate meeting people with their friends around. A guy took me to his place and he had friends over. I was called quiet by one of 'em and I felt so uncomfortable...it's like, just leave me alone.
From now on, I'm gonna try not to bother with guys who have roommates, that's annoying. Especially after you meet the guy's roommate(s) and his friends, then the guy drops you like a hot potato. You feel like an idiot because his friends know you weren't "the one" and just another temporary girl they've met...out of many probably.

This the Postal Service lyric perfectly describes the feeling:

*I'll wear my badge
A vinyl sticker with big block letters
Adherent to my chest
That tells your new friends
I am a visitor here: I am not permanent*


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I prefer to meet people alone too...hopefully if I see this guy again his friends wont be around that time...not that I didnt like them, but I feel alot more comfortable when we were alone. We got to spend a few hours alone and I talked a little more while we were alone. People cant understand that I'm alot better talking one-on-one than I am with group conversations...if there's a group around, I probably won't say 2 words.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

ebolarama said:


> Boys never like girls as friends unless they think they are ugly, or already have a girlfriend (and even then, a lot of them will still like you), so it's safe to assume he wants more than friendship from you.


Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but damn, this statement is very depressing. If most women think like this, then that means that no matter how much or little I talk to them, if I want to get to know them more, then they automatically take it that I want to get with them. So that if she happens to not be attracted to me (which is basically all the time), then she will want to try within all her means to shake me off.

I agree with the other male posters, it shows the advantage that all "non-ugly" SA women have over men in dating.

Since basically no women are attracted to me, I'm wondering if I should just give them a warning when I talk to them: "I am not going to try to hit on you, I am just interested in being your friend and have someone to talk to"


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

We don't have any advantage. It MIGHT be easier for SOME women with SA to find a date, but it's very hard[impossible for me] to keep a boyfriend...they lose interest quick when they see I don't talk as much as they want me to.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_What ever happened to a boyfriend
The kind of guy who tries to win you over, and
What ever happened to a boyfriend
The kind of guy who makes love cause he's in it_


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Yes, yet another question from me...How do I know...*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> We don't have any advantage. It MIGHT be easier for SOME women with SA to find a date, but it's very hard[impossible for me] to keep a boyfriend...they lose interest quick when they see I don't talk as much as they want me to.


So you'd rather never have had physical intimacy, never have dated and have no guy ever ask you out or even show interest in you than your current situation?

I think 3 months is a very long relationship.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

well it's kinda pointless to date for 3 months if it isn't going to work out long-term though...you're just going to end up hurt & disappointed.


----------



## wormywyrm (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: re: Yes, yet another question from me...How do I know...*



Strange Religion said:


> Ugh, I hate meeting people with their friends around. A guy took me to his place and he had friends over. I was called quiet by one of 'em and I felt so uncomfortable...it's like, just leave me alone.
> From now on, I'm gonna try not to bother with guys who have roommates, that's annoying. Especially after you meet the guy's roommate(s) and his friends, then the guy drops you like a hot potato. You feel like an idiot because his friends know you weren't "the one" and just another temporary girl they've met...out of many probably.


I really like it when girls introduce me to their friends because I know that I dont have to worry about making conversation so much because I'll be able to listen instead of talking so much. It always seems easier to impress a girls friends than it is to impress the girl herself, and making her friends like you is really good for the relationship I think.

(its really bad if her friends are guys though, at that point I basically break down and make an idiot of myself)

But I never considered what it is like for girls... I think it must be terrible. I mean, you probably shouldnt talk to his friends too much... All that is important I guess is that you look very pretty for his friends :lol So that he is proud to be with you. :um If you can set his friends up with your friends then you'll be an instant success! :boogie


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

@Little Miss Scare-All, If you want a long and successful relationship, then just dating a guy you dont know well isn't really going to help. looks are important, but getting to know the person is something you should consider before getting your hopes up. Obiously, you are very attractive and you receive alot of attention off guys. But choosing a cute guy and crossing your fingers hoping this next one who flirts or shows interest on you will most likely let to a short relationship, Getting to know the person is the key, if you want a long term relationship.



> he's gonna be kinda busy tomorrow due to his birthday & stuff, but he said he would actually rather meet me than go camping.


there you go. He is letting you know that he'd rather miss his own birthday camping fun just to go out and talk to you.



> he has been calling me alot lately, and we've talked online alot lately


bingo.



> to help me win that top myspace model thing--even posted the link on his page


He's aware that the myspace model thing is something you are really interested in. He is showing that he cares about your interest.

another +1



> And then he asked me to go to some concert with local bands playing Saturday.


uhm...hello? are you blind?... :lol


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Yes, yet another question from me...How do I know...*



Strange Religion said:


> _What ever happened to a boyfriend
> The kind of guy who tries to win you over, and
> What ever happened to a boyfriend
> The kind of guy who makes love cause he's in it_


 :lol I could make similar comments about women. It's called selfishness. People focus entirely on self gratification now.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Good luck, Little Miss Scare All. I think he likes you.



 srschirm said:


> It just goes to show the advantage socially anxious women have in dating, as opposed to men.


Oh, stop feeling sorry for yourself. I don't have dates knocking on my door.

I'm a woman in my mid-twenties with SA, just like Little Miss Scare All, but we are two completely different people, with two completely different lives. Please don't generalize women. It doesn't accomplish anything. :no


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

He didn't like me that well. He found another girl.
Could POSSIBLY be my location though. He found a girl in his town...one much younger--like 15. So he probably sees her everyday. 
Sucks living here...there's nobody I'm interested in at all.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

15?!?!?!


wow


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, he's only 18 though. All the guys 18-20 something around here seem to go for the little teenage girls.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea you were telling me about that a couple weeks back, remember? It's a kentucky thing!


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*...*



SilentProphet said:


> Yea you were telling me about that a couple weeks back, remember? It's a kentucky thing!


Yes it must be a Kentucky Thing...its the same here where I live...

I live in Kentucky also...


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

vincebs said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but damn, this statement is very depressing. If most women think like this, then that means that no matter how much or little I talk to them, if I want to get to know them more, then they automatically take it that I want to get with them. So that if she happens to not be attracted to me (which is basically all the time), then she will want to try within all her means to shake me off.
> 
> Since basically no women are attracted to me, I'm wondering if I should just give them a warning when I talk to them: "I am not going to try to hit on you, I am just interested in being your friend and have someone to talk to"


I think if you come off a certain way, maybe you won't be judged as if you're trying to date them. Subleties I guess... stuff that I don't understand let alone know how to explain. If they're the type of woman that assumes all guys that talk to her want her, then telling them that you aren't that way might not even help, they might assume you're lying. But don't take my advice, my people skills are terrible :lol

And I just want to comment from the original post in saying that guys aren't necessarily like that. Maybe some are. But like for example, I know I'm male (I'm pretty sure anyway) , and not only have I had close female friends that I didn't want to date, but I found them very sexually attractive as well! Actually one of them did end up thinking I wanted to date them, wrongly, and she cut me out. That sucked, she was a great friend.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: ...*



Soul666 said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > Yea you were telling me about that a couple weeks back, remember? It's a kentucky thing!
> ...


Kentucky sucks uke


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: ...*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Soul666 said:
> 
> 
> > SilentProphet said:
> ...


Kentucky Sucks...
Not Everything...


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Midwest sucks.

I could travel east or west 1000 miles and find more girls that share the same intrests as me, heck maybe even date one. :hide


----------

